# QUBYX



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Anyone know anything about this product?

SpectraCal guys...have you approached the medical imaging market?

http://www.qubyx.com/us/medical-dis...rfectlum-vs-image-smith-verilum-a-comparison-


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

We don't have any medical products available at this moment.

But we have thoroughly looked at the medical market and know the basics of the calibration requirements in that market.


----------

